# Which New Gas Boiler? Recommendations anyone?



## horusd (29 Jan 2011)

I've been looking to replace my Ideal gas boiler. It has a C rating I think, it functions well enough, but I'd like to get an A rated one that's good and going to last a long time.  So far,from speaking to a few plumbers/installers, I have been recommended to go with either a Worchester Bosch or a Viessmann. Apparently the Viessmann is the best, but naturally more expensive, and apparently parts aren't so easily available.  I have been looking at the SEI site, and the UK CHeSS site ( gives info on various boilers). A lot of this stuff is complex, and I'm not sure I fully understand it. Any suggestions anyone? My house is an average sized 3 bed terraced.


----------



## DGOBS (29 Jan 2011)

Viessman are very available, ring precision heat for prices, if not, get a worchester or intergas all v good, all a rated


----------



## horusd (29 Jan 2011)

Thanks DGOBS  I'll give em a shout


----------



## Trilogy 1982 (4 Feb 2011)

The Viessman Vitodens is a very good boiler.  I have one installed on LPG in my own house and am very pleased with it. 

Might be worth your while looking at Vaillant too. Similar build quality and reliability.


----------



## DGOBS (5 Feb 2011)

the problem with Vaillant is any scale or sludge and it will sit down very quick


----------



## Shane007 (6 Feb 2011)

I know absolutely nothing about gas boilers but colleagues tell me that Vokera and Baxi are fairly good.


----------



## DGOBS (6 Feb 2011)

Shane, you need to sit them down and have a serious chat,
the baxi megaflow has a very restrictive heatexchanger and the warranty men seem very busy....hmmm

The new vokera is ok as a low/mid range quality appliance but I don't tout them as people have has such bad experiences with the heatexchangers on the older mynutes (their new exchanger is actually very good)


----------



## tiger (6 Feb 2011)

I found when getting quotes for a gas boiler last year:
- most installers usually have only 2-3 models they prefer to deal with, so will only quote you on those.
- most only offer 1-2 year guarantee, which is disappointing on something I expect to last 10+ years


----------



## DGOBS (6 Feb 2011)

Viessmann, installed by a certified viessmann  installer offers a 5 year parts warranty, and 10 on the heatexchanger!
Only catch is a yearly service is mandatory to validate the warranty period (same as a car)


----------



## Shane007 (7 Feb 2011)

I am so glad I stated that I know absolutely nothing about gas boilers!!! I always say there is a man (or woman) for every job...


----------



## horusd (7 Feb 2011)

Shane007 said:


> I am so glad I stated that I know absolutely nothing about gas boilers!!! I always say there is a man (or woman) for every job...


 
Lol. I know the feeling, when someone, usually DGOBS, gets all technical on this site I lose the plot.


----------



## Shane007 (7 Feb 2011)

But think of the alternative, where would we be without him?


----------



## DGOBS (8 Feb 2011)

Where in the above post did I get technical???


----------



## horusd (8 Feb 2011)

None in these DGOBS, but in some of the other posts.What you and others are sometimes talking about (ie heat exhangers)and the like is way above my head to handle. I was pointing out my lack of tech saavy, nothing else implied. If anything, it was meant as a back-handed compliment,and I'm very glad  & grateful people like you are around and take the time to answer questions for tech-muppets like me.


----------



## DGOBS (9 Feb 2011)

If ever I/we get to technical, please say, and we can tone it down, or even pm for an explanation (sorry understand we get carried away sometimes and think people still understand)


----------



## horusd (9 Feb 2011)

Will do. And I mean it when I say I'm very grateful, you have always been a great help on these issues. Thanks again.


----------



## DGOBS (10 Feb 2011)

pleasure is all mine


----------



## Mackemdub (23 Feb 2011)

we got a Worchester Bosch condenser boiler recently and it is running very well (though previously had oil so no easy comparison).

it has a 5yr guarantee as long as it is serviced by a WB approved plumber/engineer


----------



## DGOBS (24 Feb 2011)

+1 on a WB, the cdi's from them are mega


----------



## dewdrop (4 May 2011)

We have a central heating gas unit for nearly 30 years..only make on it is "glow worm 65/80) . Each year when we get it serviced we are told it will surely pack up soon.  I suppose it is obvious we should consider replacement.  We are not "big" into heating insulation etc so any suggestions would be welcomed. We will leave the BER aspect to the next generation!


----------



## Oscaresque (26 May 2011)

dewdrop said:


> We have a central heating gas unit for nearly 30 years..only make on it is "glow worm 65/80) . Each year when we get it serviced we are told it will surely pack up soon.  I suppose it is obvious we should consider replacement.  We are not "big" into heating insulation etc so any suggestions would be welcomed. We will leave the BER aspect to the next generation!



We had one of those and changed it to a Worchester Boosch last year. Last winter however the pipes outside the house frooze a lot. The company who installed it said they don't have a solution yet to this problem as they were not designed to be used in climates like we experienced this winter.

Anyone else experience this? I am extremely untechnical when it comes to this sort of thing - so if you have advise for me "speak slowly!"


----------



## Shane007 (26 May 2011)

Oscaresque said:


> We had one of those and changed it to a Worchester Boosch last year. Last winter however the pipes outside the house frooze a lot. The company who installed it said they don't have a solution yet to this problem as they were not designed to be used in climates like we experienced this winter.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? I am extremely untechnical when it comes to this sort of thing - so if you have advise for me "speak slowly!"


 
Is sounds like your condensate discharge pipe froze and shut down the boiler. If your installation company does not have a solution to this, get a different company! The same boilers are installed in countries with far lower temperatures than what we experienced on a regular basis.

To avoid this, keep external pipe runs to a minimum and certainly below 3m in length externally. Increase the pipe diameter from to 22mm to 32mm and insulate the pipework with external grade insulation.
You can also install a thermostatically controlled pipe heater, but this is extreme and unnecessary if the above measures are taken.

If these measures are carried out properly, your pipework will never freeze again.


----------



## monagt (25 Aug 2012)

> 1 on a WB, the cdi's from them are mega



wat are CDIs?


----------



## Shane007 (25 Aug 2012)

A model of Worchester Bosch boiler.


----------



## ChrisPH (24 Jul 2013)

HORUSD what did you end up going with in the end?


----------

